# We are back from our first trip



## GaryWT (Apr 25, 2004)

Well we tried the train, Boston to Orlando and back as our first try and as we got off in Boston last night my 8 year old seemed to sum it up, Amtrak, we are going to miss you, NOT!

We took a full 195 to NY, got the 91 to Orlando and on the way home took the 92 to Wash and the 194 to Boston, i think I have the #'s right.

the 5 of us got on a full train in boston and couls not sit together, we arrived on time in NY, moved to our new train in the 40 minutes time and left for Orlando 20 minutes late but that was the onlt time we were late, we arrived in Orlando 15 minutes early.

The ride down was Ok except for the long night stuck against the window as I picked that instead of the isle seat, the long lines for food but where else did we have to be, the heat (it was hot on both trains), the workers on the NY to Orl train, they took up 3 of 8 tables in the cafe car for the entire trip and one worker talked on her cell phone the entire time telling us that we were in her way.

The food was OK and there was an electric plug at every seat.

The ride home we different and we were not looking forward to it. The first train was late because of heat, once on it, the staff here was very good and there was not a line for food. We ran late all night and later the next day and our 2nd train was even later. on our first train we had stuff stolen so BEWARE. At about 6:30 in the morning my wife got up to use the bathroom, she checked on all of us and left, when she got back my 8 year old sons DVD player was gone. She woke us all up to look for it. I headed one way and she headed to the front to find the staff, the conductor I guess, a very nice lade, came to help, in the mean time my son noticed that my bag was missing. The bag was above my head and the DVD player as 2 seats behind me on the table by the window plugged in. A few people saw someone and as the staff looked, thay found a guy with the DVD player and my clothes and bag in the back of the train. We got everything back and he was turned over to the police at the next stop but boy, that was different.

In Washington we had a 3 hour delay so we got in very late. In addition there was a huge line at the cafe and they ran out of food. not having anything available for supper and knowing that you are not arriving to your station until after midnight is not a good thing, the kids were a bit hungry. Also, they never announced any stops so we had to keep asking where we were so we would not miss our stop and at least one poor lady missed her stop because she lost track of where we were.

All in all, thank goodness for the plugs and DVD players and it would take a lot for us to do this again.


----------



## AlanB (Apr 25, 2004)

Gary,

Thanks for your report. I'm sorry that you didn't enjoy it all that much. If you do try again, opt for a sleeper as I think you'll be a lot more comfortable.

By the way, I moved this topic to the Trip Reports topic.


----------



## Amfleet (Apr 25, 2004)

GaryWT said:


> ...the workers on the NY to Orl train, they took up 3 of 8 tables in the cafe car for the entire trip and one worker talked on her cell phone the entire time telling us that we were in her way.


Conductors don't have any other area to do paper work, so they need the two tables. It is also a central location if a passenger needs to find them. As for the Amtrak attendant on her cell phone...I've seen worse.


----------



## amtrakmichigan (Apr 25, 2004)

Gary,

I am so sorry you didn't care for your trip much, and hope you will ride again sometime.

Some of the things like not being able to sit together is beyond anybody's control. However most of the negatives for the rest of your trip could probably have been avoided. Like Alan stated in his response, riding in a sleeper is by far the best way to travel by train. I understand that some people don't have the meens to buy a sleeper which can add a few hundred dollars to a train trip, especially with a big family. My wife, 8 year old, and myself have enjoyed traveling in 2 seperate Standard rooms on our last major trip, and will continue to do this when we can. 2 standard rooms can often cost less then 1 deluxe or family room.

I rode coach overnight once and it was the last, this was about 12 years ago and I told myself I would never ever do that again. So I know exactly how you feel and what you went through. One of the nice things about riding in first class besides meals being included etc.. is that you will be riding in a secluded area, and where other passengers didn't just get done with being a guest on the Jerry Springer show, like it sounds like you found out with the onboard thief !

Again, I hope you give it another chance. But next time upgrade to sleepers if you can. It can make the difference of loving or hating your vacation.


----------



## GaryWT (Apr 26, 2004)

We did look into a sleeper when we booked but the pice for 5 us as we went was $630., add in a sleeper and the price was $1,830. We did not feel that it was worth the $1,200.


----------



## amtrakmichigan (Apr 26, 2004)

Gary,

When I plan a trip, especially a potentaly expensive one, I always look ahead into the future and see what the cheepest fares are. For example just for kicks, I took your trip to Orlando and punched it into Amtrak's website to see what the fare would be next January. I put in leaving Boston on Jan 15 and starting back from Orlando on Jan 22 (trains 195/91 & 98/164) riding coach to NYC and 2 standard rooms to and from Orlando from NYC. I came up with the same coach fare (or rail fare) of $630.00 but the 2 standard rooms R/T is additional $620 for a total of $1250.00, somewhat less then $1800 + when you checked it for your travel dates. However 5 of you in 2 rooms that are made to only hold 4 people may be real tight. I usually find the dates that have the lowest cost for railfare and sleepers then work my vacation dates around that. After I find out what the lowest fares are, then I know what a good price is and what isn't. In your case I would have probably not spent $1800 either. I condider $1250 to be a good price especially with 5 people and 2 rooms r/t and would make my travel dates acording to the best price dates. This is all due to how Amtrak charges on there "bucket" or price tier system. In short, the more rooms they sell on a paticuler train the higher the prices get for the rooms. So in this case with the days in January I used, since it's so far away nobody probably has purchased a room on either train yet, and thats why it's much lower then the $1800+ that you were quoted.


----------



## sutton8596 (Apr 26, 2004)

hey gary, sorry bout the neg experience. I've had a couple like that myself, though fortunately others were great. Goes back to what I've said, Amtrak needs to shed the losers! In a way, IF George War Bush dismantles Amtrak (I hope not!) at least maybe then under private ownership they can fire the poor workers. Good riddance to bad rubbish.

I see the point mentioned above that the conductors need space, but why the cafe car during meal times??? How bout sitting in a seat somewhere (assuming it's available). And I've seen conductors doing their "work" for hours.

Running out of food is simply poor planning.

Bottom line: Amtrak MUSt improve or else it will be lost.


----------



## engine999 (Apr 26, 2004)

I notice for every 3 outgoing amtrak employee there is, there ia also one who wont admit it but they loath their job and out to lazy to change professions. My figure may be off alittle.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Apr 26, 2004)

I am so sorry so many things went so lousy for your trip.

The most serious, of course, was the theft. Now people who ride a lot more than I(or who work for Amtrak) may have a different story to tell but I personally have never actually witnessed or heard of, or overheard anything about a theft on the train.And I have been riding for over 50 years.

Of course it happens, but I think it was most unusual , what happend to you. Just glad they found the items.


----------

